# WIP



## GeorgeS (Jun 6, 2019)

Working on a little project. This piece of curly maple will sit on top of a piece of curly walnut. I will be cutting some wings on the bandsaw on the maple piece after finish turning.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 6, 2019)

By the way the final finish cut got rid of all that chip out before flipping it over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 6, 2019)

Sure wish you could find some decent wood to work with...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 6, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Sure wish you could find some decent wood to work with...


I’m very fortunate to have a nice wood shop close by! 

https://share.icloud.com/photos/070sAhRNpXK4VMYOm2n_c-F9g#Home


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 6, 2019)

Nice piece of wood. Looks like fun. Can’t wait to see final project.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 16, 2019)

A few more progress pics.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 16, 2019)

That is super cool,or way cool as of the rating system here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 16, 2019)

George, I have no idea what it is, but I think it's a great job.


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 16, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> George, I have no idea what it is, but I think it's a great job.



I make spinning tops from both wood and metal. This is a spin station. The center section holds a concave glass lens to spin tops on.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 16, 2019)

Aha. Now that is cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 19, 2019)

First coat of finish.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2019)

Wow! That really brings out the beauty in them.

George, in that 1st pic, whats the raised center do?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshfromPA (Jun 22, 2019)

Amazing wood and really neat project! I have been giving tops a lot of thought lately. 

Me and my daughter went through a " thing" with spinning tops a good number of years ago when she was a wee little thing. Now that shes a teen, I think she would really enjoy taking it to the next level. 

Thank you for sharing, this thread has inspired me and I appreciate that.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 28, 2019)

Here are a couple finished photos.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 28, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Wow! That really brings out the beauty in them.
> 
> George, in that 1st pic, whats the raised center do?


It was just meant to meet the drop point on the bottom of the maple piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 28, 2019)

JoshfromPA said:


> Amazing wood and really neat project! I have been giving tops a lot of thought lately.
> 
> Me and my daughter went through a " thing" with spinning tops a good number of years ago when she was a wee little thing. Now that shes a teen, I think she would really enjoy taking it to the next level.
> 
> Thank you for sharing, this thread has inspired me and I appreciate that.



There are a lot of places on Facebook to look at in the top world. Start with Pocket Top Talk and that will take you right to the edge of the rabbit hole!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshfromPA (Jun 29, 2019)

George, that is really beautiful! Thank you for the recommend. I'm on my way now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris S. (Jul 6, 2019)

Pictures never do the pieces justice as I get the pleasure of seeing these pieces in person. They look great in photos, simply amazing in person. While I hated seeing all that wonderful maple cut away, it sure worked out nice.


----------

